

Today is my 21st anniversary on the net: in October 1986 I got my first email address. - jgrahamc

When did you start and what's your first memory?
======
cperciva
My first computer-related memory was some time around 1985 -- I was 4 years
old or thereabouts -- when my father decided to keep me busy by sitting me
down in front of a VT100 terminal and letting my play trek on the Chemistry
department's computer.

But as for the internet? I'm a newbie -- I didn't get online until almost a
decade later when I entered the university in 1994.

------
kflesch
Does a BIX (Byte Information Exchange) account qualify? I had one of these
back in 1984, which I interfaced too with a DATEX-P (German Post) account
running at 2400 Baud.

------
brlewis
September 1986. First memory is the "hunt" networked game, and learning C in
order to hack it.

------
gscott
1991 I was dialing into a shell account to use IRC. I also ran a BBS from '91
to '94.

